# Olive Egger Bantam



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I got these from a older fella at the local sale barn. He said they were Olive Eggers. Waiting on the first egg to see if this is true. I won't be to upset if they are not cuz the eggs will be edible regardless of color. Just curious on what you folks think may be in the mix and if they are going to be bantams or not. I got them on may 3 rd and they were said to be a week old at that time. The rooster had started crowing and all of them have little slight muffs except one which is the one that moved when I snapped the photo. The smallest is the size of a large dove. The larger ones maybe size of a pigeon at (not quite that big but almost).








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty little things.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you robin416. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bantams are my preferred size and yours have got that creamsicle look to them that makes them even more appealing.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

These are the first 4 I got from that man. I have 13 more that are younger I can't wait for eggs ! They are sweet but very alert bet they would be good for free ranging but I won't be doing that. May give a few to a friend who does free range though. Next time I see the older fella at the sale barm I am going to asks him what is in the mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I just wanted to share.
I kept one of the hens and the rooster from this group and I have been getting little green eggs. 
I put it next to a larger egg from one of my large EE girls eggs to show size.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there it is. Looks like the guy you got them from knew what he was talking about.

Like that size comparison just because their both green.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

It also shows that the little egg is a deeper slightly darker green. I will try to remember to get a picture of the hen tomorrow and share it. She still
Looks much the same and indeed they are bantam they stayed small.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are very pretty! The olive egg is pretty too!
My bantam EE's are flighty and neurotic . Are yours more calm?


----------

